# Vernon



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

I am considering putting in for archery deer. I am aware it will be tough with a bow. I have enough points to draw the tag. Any thoughts,comments,suggestions? If you would like to send it in a pm that works to. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Have you been on the vernon? Or been on the vernon durring the bowhunting season?

Do yourself a favor and get a blm map of that area. There is quite a bit of privite property you'll need to avoid. Then before you draw the tag spend a few days on the hill durring the hunt. 

I've put in hundreds of miles looking for the deer out there over the last 2 winters and have seen more coyote and lion tracks in the snow then I've seen deer tracks.

From what I've been able to put together. The deer seem to be in small groups of 4-10 deer and their spread out all over the place. This makes it hard to find them and makes it even harder to find the bucks.

There are good bucks out there though and they might be easier to find durring the bow hunt for all I know. Good luck in the draw!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I bow hunted it in '92 right before they closed it down. That was a tough hunt, but I was also 15 and the population wasn't that great. I hunted it with a rifle in 2007. I scouted all summer long and saw lots of bucks with a couple bruisers. The key there is water. You would be surprised at the amount of water out there, but if you can pattern a buck that meets your fancy and set up where he waters, you can be successful. I hope I can draw my archery elk tag soon so I can start putting in for deer again. I think a Vernon or Books archery tag will be my focus. As SWB stated, good luck in the draw, if you get the tag, send me a PM and I will give you some areas to check out.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks Flyfishin I will keep in touch for sure. Thanks for the info guys any more to share I am open.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck Travis.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks Dustin!


----------



## ARROWHNTR (Dec 11, 2008)

I archery hunted the Vernon last year, it was an awsome hunt, had a ton of fun and didnt have any trouble locating not only bucks, but shooter bucks every day. We had five tags last year three of us killed bucks, but all of us had multiple chances.

ITs a good hunt, I wouldnt do it without a four wheeler though, most of the area you can only access by 4 wheeler. To be successful out there you need to spend time learning the roads, the deer and the country. Another note on the 4-wheeler its just to get you into the area plan on lots of hiking and glassing once your there.

IF you draw shoot me a message I will give you some pointers.


----------

